# CA and BLO again (repeat of an old message)



## RussFairfield (Oct 22, 2007)

There have been several reent questions about a CA finish, with or without Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO). It is time to repeat a message I wrote relative to CA finishes about a year ago. I hope this answers the questions. 

 CA glue has to be the most versatile and easiest finish that we can use on a pen. It is almost impossible to do anything wrong. No matter what we do, the glue cures, we sand it, and if we sand it with a fine enough grit we will get a high gloss on the final finish. 

There is a question almost every day about using CA glue as a finish or the problems that someone is having with it. The variety of answers could only further confuse the first time user. These many different answers and my own experience with CA glue proves my point.

We live in hot climates, cold climates, wet or dry climates, and some of us live in a combination of all of the above. Some work in a basement, others in a garage, and some have a dedicated shop building. Some have HVAC, while other don't.

Some sand the wood to a high polish before applying the glue, while other only sand to 320 grit. Some clean the bare wood with Denatured Alcohol, others use an air hose, while others use the CA Accelerator; some just use a piece of paper towel, while still others do nothing at all. Some use a sanding sealer on the wood, while others don't. Some use thin CA glue, others use the medium, while still others use the thick. Some use a specific brand name, while others use whatever was the cheapest at the time. Some insist on using glue that is so fresh that it had to be manufactured yesterday, while others use glue so old it will barely come out of the bottle. Some apply it with a "baggie", some use some type of synthetic batting or cloth, others a piece harder plastic, while there are many who use a paper towel and some go so far as to specify that one brand of paper towel is better than the others. Some apply the CA glue by itself, while others use Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO) over the glue, and some even use the BLO under the glue. Some can just slop on a coat of glue and get a smooth surface that can be sanded smooth with 400 grit, while others get a rough surface that requires starting with 150-grit: and I have had CA finishes that needed 60-grit to remove the rough bark. Some run the lathe so fast that it slings the glue from the surface, while others are more comfortable with slower speeds. Some use an accelerator, while others claim an accelerator is the surest way to ruin a CA glue finish. Some sand the final finish to 12,000-MicroMesh, while others still use conventional sandpaper to 2000-grit. Some buff, some don't. Some use a plastic polish, and some don't. I am sure I left out a few variables.

There are at least 460,800 different finishing schedules that can be concocted from all of these many variables that I have listed, and I believe that an advocate can be found for every one of them. Many of them are posted on this site. 

The amazing thing is that they all work. All started with the same pen blank, and all ended with the same high gloss. The only difference is that some paths from start to finish will take longer than others. Some of these paths are relatively straight forward, while others have more twists and turns than the highway down from Wolf Creek Pass into downtown Pagosa Springs.

Many look at these many variables and see a finish that that is difficult and complex. I look at these many variables and see a finish where is almost impossible to do anything wrong. 

To the 1st time user of a CA finish - In all of these various methods there is one common element. If the surface isn't smooth, you haven't done anything wrong, just use more sandpaper before going on to finer abrasive grits. The goal is a smooth glossy surface, and not how you got there.


----------



## mb757 (Oct 22, 2007)

Very well written and I appreciate the original tutorial. I think it's a matter of what works best for the individual. I personally do mine a little differently than the tutorial, but it's what works best for me. I would have never tried CA and BLO if I wouldn't have seen your tutorial and would like to thank you for the time and effort you put into it. Thanks Again Mark.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 22, 2007)

Russ, Thanks for all of the information in your video tutorial, I've tried about 6 different ways of applying CA first I was using Deft lacquer to seal the wood after sanding to 320, then applying CA with some blue paper shop towels, I tried using BLO as a sealer to bring out grain, then CA that worked pretty well, I tried your BLO CA method and that worked well, Like you said it's all in the sanding, and I donâ€™t think it makes much difference how you get it on, just get it on, and sand the heck out of it, I do like to use mineral spirits to wet sand from 400 up. again thanks for the excellent tutorial video.
Ken Ferrell


----------



## leehljp (Oct 22, 2007)

Something that I have noticed on CA finish and a problem related to it:

Unstabilized wood (and stabilized can) will continue to move minutely'. A perfectly smooth finished pen with no scratches can telegraph small knots and holes over a few weeks to reflect the knot or filled hole. It is not the finish but the movement of wood. I learned this from several pens doing this. 

After I noticing this "indention" the first time, I specifically started looking at certain spots on pens with knots and filled holes. I did this in different kinds of inside light and outside in sunlight and outside in shade. A few weeks later a slight but visible (in the right lighting situation) indention where a knot or filled hole is. This is an indention that was NOT there after it was newly finished. The only thing I can figure is that it is telegraphing with humidity changes and temp changes.

Other comments and observations would be welcome on this.


----------



## Charles (Oct 24, 2007)

Hear Hear! Well said Russ, We all have tried different methods and finally get there. Anyone who has not tried the CA finish read all you can and give it a go. You will be successful!


----------



## mb757 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hank I have noticed the same thing with my segmented pens. I have started to wait a week to 10 days for the grain to raise before the final sanding and finish. This seems to help and I have not had problems since I have started to wait before applying finish.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 24, 2007)

Bravo!!![]


----------



## louisbry (Oct 24, 2007)

Russ, I have read all your available articles and have enjoyed them tremendoulsy and have learned from them. Thanks so much!!!  [8D]


----------



## dalemcginnis (Oct 24, 2007)

Russ:

Thanks for posting this a few months ago.  Prior to seeing that post I had read many different variations of applying ca as you said. Basically they all seemed very difficult to me and my few attempts were total failures. I either glued my paper towel or plastic bag to the blank.[]

Your post convinced me that a ca finish should not be that difficult. I kept trying and now I have a finish that I'm proud to show.

I'm one of those that use the blo first.  Don't know if it actually makes the ca look better, but I do know I haven't glued a paper towel to a blank using it. [^]
Also for me the final touch was buffing it.


----------



## gwilki (Oct 25, 2007)

Russ
I've been following your instructions to the letter and was lucky from my first time. I see no need to change anything just for the sake of change. Now, if you could only do something about the fumes making my eyes water.     []


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 25, 2007)

He did[]....odorless CA. http://tinyurl.com/2bm7gf
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by gwilki_
> <br />Russ
> I've been following your instructions to the letter and was lucky from my first time. I see no need to change anything just for the sake of change. Now, if you could only do something about the fumes making my eyes water.     []


----------



## hehndc (Oct 25, 2007)

Mr. Fairfield:

I wanted to chime in on this topic only to say how much your web site has helped me ( as I am new to pen turning).  I have used your recommended BOL/CA finish and have gotten better and better results as I have gained experience.

Thank you for your help and inspiration.

Steve


----------

